
Show HN: Latest Movie Trailers all at one place - chetansingh2410
https://latestmovietrailerz.com/
======
sreyaNotfilc
Still relevant. Don't let other people's comments (links to sites that kinda
does this) be the end-all on this project.

You can still build this site into something great. A few ideas...

1\. Pre-Order options 2\. IMDB tie-end : This could be both for the actors,
and directors (and his/her previous movies). 3\. Previous Movies in series:
Take a look at the DBZ movie, this isn't the first movie in the series. Maybe
a capture of previous movies in the series. 4\. Release date/countdown and
Excitement meter.

I have a ton of ideas actually that may help you, but there is a start. I do
like the interface. Its open and clean. Keep at it, I can't wait to see what's
next.

------
escape-effect
trailers.apple.com

------
jonny_eh
youtube.com

